# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Tag 2, Auflage A, Frage 52 Steppergang

## Unregistriert

Hallo,
finde weder das Wort "Steppergang" noch "Hahnentritt" im Gegenstandskatalog der Anatomie. In der Dualen Reihe (2.Auflage) ist wenigstens "Steppergang" auf Seite 385 erwhnt. Andere Pathologien, die bisher abgefragt wurden, standen stets im Gegenstandskatalog und wurden in der Aufgabenstellung, soweit ich weis, wenigstens noch durch ein Symptom ergnzt. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein wenig zu viel verlangt, ich persnlich habe erst einmal 5 Minuten berlegt, wie sich ein Stepper bewegt  :Big Grin:  abgesehen davon, keine Ahnung wie ein Hahn tritt.  An sich ja eine echt banale Frage, aber ohne Symptom ziemlich unverstndlich.
Anfechten?

----------


## Unregistriert

Versuch is es wert, hab auch ewig berlegt was der Steppergang wohl is...

----------

